# My beautiful Gentle Giant - 1997/2008



## Sara (Jun 2, 2005)

We suddenly lost our beautiful Gentle Giant Buster on the 19 September 2008 

He went into the garden to pee, then trundled back in slowly. I knew there and then something was wrong, He came in and collapsed on the living room floor. He was barely breathing and his gums were near on gray so I rang hubby and told him to come home quick, and I rang my f.i.l as he was closer, I then rang the vets who said to take him there right away which we did. They rushed us right in, looked him over and gave us the choice to have him operated on with a 20% chance of pulling through or to pts. We didn't need to think about it as we had always said we would do what was best for them and not what was best for us. So the vet got me to sign a form saying I gave my permission and then tried to give him the injection, it took 10 tries before she finally found a vein. I sat on the floor with his head in my lap, stroking his head until he was gone. I had to look away as he took his last breath, just couldn't bare to see that 

I still miss him just as much now as I did then and cry for him when ever I think of him - wishing I could turn the clock back or wishing I could do anything to have him back. 

He came to us from a rescue just the other side of Bath at the age of 21 months, his previous owners claimed he had bitten her when she hit him and had him backed under a hedge in their garden. We had him till he was 10 years and 11 months old and never once did he ever so much as growl at any of us. He loved everyone and every dog he ever come across. A great example of the German Shepherd breed. 

Miss you every day baby, run free at the bridge


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.







Buster


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss I know it is really terrible
The picture you creaed is a beautiful tribute and he was a beautiful beautiful dog.....


----------



## Sara (Jun 2, 2005)

awwww thanks guys










Count Bruno, A good friend of mine made that pic of him for me just after we lost him


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh Sara, what a beautiful tribute to such a wonderful boy!

Run Free Buster... until we meet again...


----------



## Sara (Jun 2, 2005)

awwww thanks Dar


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. It really struck a nerve with me since we rescued Sean as well and he is 10 1/2. I'm so sorry for your loss, and hope his memories will help fill the void over the weeks that lie ahed.







RIP sweet Buster.


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I too lost a baby in sept 2008 ..bless you and that is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry for your loss and I know how you feel about wanting to turn back the clock. You never quit missing them. 
RIP Buster


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Buster.









I am very sorry for your loss - that was a very moving tribute to him.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet Buster.
Thats such a beautiful photo. He does look like a gentle loving giant


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

huge hugs, we recently lost our husky, Niketa, in Nov of 08, she was 14y.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Buster.....your loving family will meet you at the bridge

The collage is a wonderful tribute to him...he was lucky to be so loved.

Lee


----------

